# Cycle period?



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

I setup my tank about 2 weeks ago and i dont have the proper "equipment" to tell if its cycled. I'm hoping that the piranhas i get tomorrow will live fine in the aquarium....i have some stuff in my filter that nuetralizes ammonia levels. If there is anything i should add or do to make sure that my tank will be safe please let me know.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Gotta test the water bud,geta test kit.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

How many fish are you cycling your tank with?


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

What do you test for?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

if your tank is not cycled yet I WOULD NOT PUT ANY FISH IN THERE ...you will probably lose them ALL...
Now if you can get yo hands on some bio-spira your fish may have a chance ..
I would buy a test kit ASAP...
IF I may ask did you use anything to cycle your tank ????


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

I have about 10 guppies in the tank right now, their babies, and a pleco


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

I've heard about bio-spira but....WTF IS IT? I have no idea what it looks like.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nfldRBP said:


> What do you test for?


 ammonia, nitrates , nitrites and PH


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nfldRBP said:


> I've heard about bio-spira but....WTF IS IT? I have no idea what it looks like.


 It is live bacteria for your cycle to begin and finish..


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Hmm, ok i have a pH test kit and ammonia equalizer in my filter. So now i need to test for nitrite and nitrates? Are they the most deadly chemicals?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i think as long as you detoxify all the stuff they should be able to live through the cycle.


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

How do you de-toxify nitrites and nitrates?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

After two weeks, it's likely you still have some ammonia left (not much), and that nitrItes are high: to minimize the effects of high nitrItes, I'd add salt: 1 tablespoon per 5-10 gallons.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

After two weeks you are right in the middle of the nitrite cycle if you didn't add any culture. It will be a big risk to add fish right now. If your fish are coming soon and if you have access to Bio-Spira, get two large packets of Bio-Spira. Bio-Spira is only it's most effective at the very beginning of the cycle. You may want to drain the tank and add new water with some cheap fish( mollys or something) and add all of the Bio-Spira. Make sure the water you add is 78-82 degrees to keep the bacteria alive in the Bio-Spira. I cycled all my tanks over night doing the same method and I have never lost a fish.


----------

